# Look what followed me home.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Curb find. Toro 518 zr single stage. Some one put a new carb and spark plug and it still won't start, THE KEY WAS MISSING!
I have pictures of it apart but can't upload HEIC files.
One I clean out the contaminated gas tank I'll try to star it, it does have spark with a key I borrowed from another Toro.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you a Mac or a Windows user? If the latter, the native Photo app is supposed to be able to convert HEIC to JPG


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Android phone, Samsung 20s fe.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

[2022] Samsung Picture Format: Convert HEIC to JPG


Did you know that you can easily convert HEIC to JPG on Samsung phone for easy sharing? This article will take you through the easy steps to achieve this.




videoconverter.wondershare.com




.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my neighbor has a 518 but i've never seen her use it


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I'll try it.


----------

